# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > ARM >  چگونه فارسی را به دستگاه امبدد لینوکسی اضاف کنیم؟

## haniyeh.ghassami

سلام
من ارم لینوکس امبدد دارم . میخوام متن فارسی را توش نشون بدم و کاربر هم بتونه فارسی بنویسه
چجور باید فارسی را روش نصب کنم؟

----------


## نیما عطایی

سلام چه دیوایسی و چه سیستم عاملی 
لطفا اطلاعات کامل تری بدید تا بهتر بتونیم کمک کنیم

----------


## haniyeh.ghassami

سلام
دستگاه : ARM TINY6410
سیستم عامل :LINUX
فارسی را اصلا نشون نمیده
فقط چینی داره و انگلیسی
میخوام فارسی را به کاربر نشون بده
روش کیوت 4.8.3 نصبه

ممنون

----------

